# Married in the Philippines | Direction Needed



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Hello All,

Been here 2.75 years and now am married, married for two weeks. 

What I'm unclear about is how to report this to the American government. 

When I do searches for this I can find everything an American marrying a filipina but nothing that covers this subject. 

Anyone with advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

WestieRed said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Been here 2.75 years and now am married, married for two weeks.
> 
> ...


The marriage to a local does not need or have to be reported. You would have gone to the embassy prior to your wedding to get the form that allows you to marry here. Just hold onto that in the event you even want to take her to the US on married immigrant visa. I've lived in the Philippines for about 14 years. No report has ever been done or needed.
Even to collect Social Security here into a local bank does not require a report of marriage as living here, she will not have access to your US dollar Social Security account.


Congratulations,

Jet Lag


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> The marriage to a local does not need or have to be reported. You would have gone to the embassy prior to your wedding to get the form that allows you to marry here. Just hold onto that in the event you even want to take her to the US on married immigrant visa. I've lived in the Philippines for about 14 years. No report has ever been done or needed.
> Even to collect Social Security here into a local bank does not require a report of marriage as living here, she will not have access to your US dollar Social Security account.
> 
> 
> ...


Great, thanks. I will be doing the 130 form but have no plans on returning to America soon but wish to prepared in case we do. I mean.. it is hard to go so long without good pizza.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

WestieRed said:


> Great, thanks. I will be doing the 130 form but have no plans on returning to America soon but wish to prepared in case we do. I mean.. it is hard to go so long without good pizza.


I know what you mean. Tell ya what though, after all the years here in the islands I don't miss much from home. Mostly just the hunting and fishing in the mountains of Southern Utah. They can keep the rest.

Are you a vet? If yes and in most cases even if no, The Angeles VFW is a good place to get info 
and some darned good food - even tacos!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

You will need to file for her ITIN when you file your income tax.

Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bidrod said:


> You will need to file for her ITIN when you file your income tax.
> 
> Chuck


Good idea, I didn't think of that. I think too, that being needed would depend greatly on the amount of income. Below some level no tax is owed.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

The tax filing for single is between 10K and 12K if you are single and less than 65 or over 65. Ref the following article. Am I Required to File a Tax Return?Filing Requirements

Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bidrod said:


> The tax filing for single is between 10K and 12K if you are single and less than 65 or over 65. Ref the following article. Am I Required to File a Tax Return?Filing Requirements
> 
> Chuck


Might pay to have the asawa (spouse) get paid in a different name (her relative) and possibly different bank if one is used. At any rate, if one chooses to, it is possible to live comfortably on $12k usd. That would not include Manila naturally but there are places where homes are for rent for under $50.00 (fifty) US dollars per month and where food is low cost to buy. Been there - done that.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> I know what you mean. Tell ya what though, after all the years here in the islands I don't miss much from home. Mostly just the hunting and fishing in the mountains of Southern Utah. They can keep the rest.


Well geez Jet.. I would miss that too.. Southern Utah isn't a bad place to hang out. I love that state, used to camp and motorcycle all over that red rock country in the central portion. Gorgeous! Lot less humidity too.. haha. My home state of Oregon has some really pretty places too.. I miss it all the time. Fortunately I still get back a lot. Cheers.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JRB__NW said:


> Well geez Jet.. I would miss that too.. Southern Utah isn't a bad place to hang out. I love that state, used to camp and motorcycle all over that red rock country in the central portion. Gorgeous! Lot less humidity too.. haha. My home state of Oregon has some really pretty places too.. I miss it all the time. Fortunately I still get back a lot. Cheers.


Yea it's a great place. I use to live in St. George but got tired of the extreme heat in the summer. I use to walk from my condo down to the Denny's on Bluff Street. Darned heat; had to drink a gallon of water to re-hydrate! Ended up living in Kanarraville and then New Harmony. Both great places. Cooler and snow in winter. Have thought of moving the family there but then figured we'd just end up coming back to the islands too often. So we stay put most of the time.

Jet


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> I know what you mean. Tell ya what though, after all the years here in the islands I don't miss much from home. Mostly just the hunting and fishing in the mountains of Southern Utah. They can keep the rest.
> 
> Are you a vet? If yes and in most cases even if no, The Angeles VFW is a good place to get info
> and some darned good food - even tacos!


I will always miss good pizza.

Any idea how taxes in America would work now that I'm married? Would you count as a deduction on my tax forms?


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

bidrod said:


> You will need to file for her ITIN when you file your income tax.
> 
> Chuck


You just answered a question I posed a short while ago, thank you!


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Does anyone know if interest paid for a house loan here would be tax deductible? My guess is no but this is worth the question.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Can't give any thoughts on that as I paid cash each step as my house was being built. 

I wouldn't get any permanent thoughts concerning taxes yet as we should expect some major changes to come After 20 January. Kinda hard to guess how we will be affected plus each of us has somewhat different circumstances. 

Do get her the Number as without it she is a non-person as far as they are concerned. My Asawa registered with SS & received a standard US SSN shortly after we were married in the states so we do file Jointly each year. Don't know if you can do that here in the Phils. We also went to the Philippine Consulate in Los Angeles and made out the Report Of Marriage for the Philippine Govt too, not sure what that accomplishes but at least we are sure we are on the up & up and legal all around.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> Both great places. Cooler and snow in winter.


Got a big laugh out of that just thinking back. Globe, Az gets about an inch of snow total each winter. Her first snowfall amounted to a small skiff of white barely covering the ground. She had me take some pics of her playing in it like a kid, keep in mind she was over 60 at that time, and she posted on her facebook about the Blizzard we were having. As I had grown up in both North & South Dakota I couldn't help but get a big bang out of that. Of course I certainly don't miss those hard winters in the Dakotas either. 

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*50 Below*



fmartin_gila said:


> Got a big laugh out of that just thinking back. Globe, Az gets about an inch of snow total each winter. Her first snowfall amounted to a small skiff of white barely covering the ground. She had me take some pics of her playing in it like a kid, keep in mind she was over 60 at that time, and she posted on her facebook about the Blizzard we were having. As I had grown up in both North & South Dakota I couldn't help but get a big bang out of that. Of course I certainly don't miss those hard winters in the Dakotas either.
> 
> Fred


Fred, you lived in North Dakota? You really get around. Off topic but a story.. I'm a Southern California native. Snow, What's that?? Well, I decided to find out-just for fun. I spent two winters in N. Dakota. Just for the heck of it I moved to and rented a house in Bottineau ND and spent a winter there. Enjoyed Lake Metigoshe for summer fishing. Then moved to Minot for the 2nd winter and my God, those two winters were unreal! 58f below without the wind chill and had to exit my house in Minot through the bathroom window on the 2nd floor as all ground floor exits were blocked with 10 feet of snow. Only way to get to the market or Dr was to call the police and have them pick me up by snowmobile and return from the store.
I'm most thankful to be outa there and here in these warm beautiful islands!!!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> Fred, you lived in North Dakota? You really get around. Off topic but a story.. I'm a Southern California native. Snow, What's that?? Well, I decided to find out-just for fun. I spent two winters in N. Dakota. Just for the heck of it I moved to and rented a house in Bottineau ND and spent a winter there. Enjoyed Lake Metigoshe for summer fishing. Then moved to Minot for the 2nd winter and my God, those two winters were unreal! 58f below without the wind chill and had to exit my house in Minot through the bathroom window on the 2nd floor as all ground floor exits were blocked with 10 feet of snow. Only way to get to the market or Dr was to call the police and have them pick me up by snowmobile and return from the store.
> I'm most thankful to be outa there and here in these warm beautiful islands!!!


Yep, That is what I grew up with. Left there in 1957 and only visit there in the summer months. Don't think I could survive a winter back there now. Over the years, I forced myself to like the winters in SoCal & Az. LOL.

Fred


----------

